# Nick's Stick Steer 15'4" Gheenoe Highsider



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

This is Nick's 15'4" Gheenoe Highsider with stick steering. 

I was once asked on the forum if stick steering could be done on a highsider and I incorrectly replied that I did not know anyone who had done it. 


One of the other notable things about Nick's boat is that all of the mods are his own doing. He has never been on the forums.


Nick and his boat. These shots were taken at one of our usual spots on the Wekiva.





















Interior shots from front to back.




















Sweet stereo set up.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That's cool!  I'd love to do that to the Tale-spin.


----------



## gergheenoe (Dec 16, 2006)

Very creative design and function, just plain neat man! Love the way Ya did Her up!


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

nice set up luv the radio with remote


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Ta heck with the stick, I like the machete! Finding good spots to fish is gettin' harder and harder, so you ya gotta be ready to blaze yer own trails.


----------

